# E-conolight Trim Question



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Got some recessed cans and trim for a kitchen remodel. The cans are the 5in. incandescent Type IC (E-RIN5AT) and the trims are E-T5313BK. The question I have is how are these trims suppose to be installed in these cans? I've only seen the kinds with spring hooks and the two small bars that form a "V". Asked a couple electricians around here and they have never seen them before either, so figured I would shoot you guys the question.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

You should just be able to shove the trim up in the housing. The thin metal spring bar should drag on the inside wall of the housing and hold the trim.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

That is what I was thinking, just making sure though. The one in the picture wants to fall out when it is put up like that. I'm sure a little bending of that flat bar will fix that though.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

May be just the angle of the pic but it looks like the retention bracket is on backwards. The ends should point downward when installing it.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

nap said:


> May be just the angle of the pic but it looks like the retention bracket is on backwards. The ends should point downward when installing it.


It's the angle of the pic, those bars are quite a bit longer than they look in that picture. They extend out about 1-1/2" past the opening on each side. Went ahead and stuck it up there today while I was out there, it holds pretty good.


----------

